# [RISOLTO] Strano comportamento di KDE

## Maxxx

Scusate se sono di nuovo a chiedere informazioni, ma noto uno strano comportamento delle finestre su kde.

In particolare mi succede che se apro un programma e poi lo chiudo, se per la chiusura appare un messaggio (ad esempio "sei sicuro di voler uscire?") tale messaggio rimane sullo sfondo del desktop e non c'è verso di toglierlo o spostarlo, in pratica è bloccato, ma il programma esce tranquillamente... se invece all'uscita dal programma non esce nessun messaggio, il programma esce regolarmente come nel primo caso... quindi dovbrebbe essere soltanto un problema di finestre di messaggi.

Ho guardato tra le impostazioni "comportamento del desktop" ma non ho trovato niente.

Chi mi può aiutare?

E' capitata la stessa cosa anche ad altri?Last edited by Maxxx on Mon Oct 31, 2016 8:55 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Uso plasma dalla versione 5.5 e non mi e' mai capitato nulla del genere. Potresti fare uno screenshot di quello che capita?

----------

## Maxxx

Con wgetpaste non riesco a inviare lo screenshot perchè il file è troppo grosso... anche se lo zippo con gzip, cambia poco.

Come posso inviare il file .png?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Usare un sito del genere https://postimage.org/?lang=italian forse (effettivamente non ho mai dovuto condividere un immagine  :Very Happy:  )

EDIT: o anche questo http://imgsafe.org/

----------

## Maxxx

https://postimg.org/image/kia5y9zpf/

Se vedi l'immagine, sulla barra ho 3 applicazioni che ho ridotto, ma sul desktop ho rimasto bloccate quelle finestre.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Domanda, tu le minimizi ma queste non lo fanno o restano li bloccate sul desktop? Ti capita con programmi specifici (se si potresti dire quali) o e' random?

----------

## Maxxx

Rimangono bloccate sul desktop subito dopo che le chiudo o che le confermo... lo fa con qualsiasi programma che ho utilizzato finora.

Strano...

I driver nvidia non penso che possano causare questa cosa... ho scaricato supertuxkart per testare e va molto bene.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai attivato una di queste use flags wayland, egl, gles2?

----------

## Maxxx

Si, egl

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a disabilitarla e ricompilare cio' che serve, non sono sicuro ma ho letto da qualche parte che potevano dare problemi (ma non ne sono certo).

Domani ti posso dire se l'ho abilitata sul pc al lavoro che ha un nvidia.

----------

## Maxxx

Ok, grazie per le varie info che mi stai dando...

ma cos'è, secondo te, che dovrei ricompilare senza USE egl?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prima di ricompilare, cosa ti ritorna il comando 

```
eselect qtgraphicssystem list
```

?

Per egl basta che la disabiliti in make.conf e poi dai un

```
# emerge -UD @world
```

----------

## Maxxx

eselect qtgraphicssystem list

mi da

1 native

2 opengl

3 raster (default) *

----------

## fedeliallalinea

No ok su raster e' "giusto" (nel senso che non dovrebbe dare problemi).

Nulla proverei a ricompilare senza egl.

----------

## Maxxx

Ok, ora provo e ti faccio sapere.

Ti ringrazio tanto per l'aiuto

----------

## Maxxx

Niente...

ora provo a riemergere kde-plasma/plasma-meta

----------

## Maxxx

Niente da fare...

Però, se entro sulle impostazioni del video e cambio una qualsiasi opzione (esempio da OPENGL 2.0 seleziono 3.1 o viceversa, oppure spunto "abilita correzione dei colori" o elimino la spunta) queste finestre si cancellano... se tali finestre però vengono riattivate poi rimangono.

Proprio non capisco

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a disabilitare il compositor e restartare plasma5, giusto per vedere se e' quello che da problemi o e' altro

Edit: che versione hai di kde plasma e framework?

----------

## Maxxx

Per disabilitare il compositor (Kwin?) basta togliere la spunta su "Abilita gli effetti del desktop all'avvio"?

Per quanto riguarda Plasma5 la mia versione dovrebbe essere la 5.6.5, cioè l'ultima.

Invece framework adesso non lo posso vedere.

Dopo ti faccio sapere esattamente le versioni di entrambi.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> Per disabilitare il compositor (Kwin?) basta togliere la spunta su "Abilita gli effetti del desktop all'avvio"?

 

Si ma devi riavviare kde

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda Plasma5 la mia versione dovrebbe essere la 5.6.5

 

In se quella stabile ora e' la 5.7.5

----------

## Maxxx

Infatti non mi ricordo se è 5.6.5 o 5.7.5

Controllo meglio e tra qualche ora ti faccio sapere.

----------

## Maxxx

Ho disattivato il compositore e riavviato e le finestre non rimangono più bloccate... è kwin

----------

## Maxxx

Ho ricompilato kwin, ho riattivato il compositore e ho riavviato, ma niente... le finestre rimangono bloccate come prima

Il KDE ho il 5.7.5 e frameworks 5.26.0

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho cercato in giro ma non trovo nulla. Visto che hai gia' postato sul forum internazionale prova li a vedere se qualcuno sa aiutarti.

----------

## Maxxx

Ok,

grazie tanto per la pazienza

----------

## pierino_89

A me si inchioda periodicamente il composito ogni X versioni. A volte si riprende cambiando motore di rendering nelle impostazioni, a volte cambiando le USE, a volte non c'è verso.

In quei casi mi ricordo della scorciatoia Alt+Shift+F12 che attiva/disattiva tutti gli effetti istantaneamente.

----------

## Maxxx

Intanto oggi ho aperto un bug su bug.kde.org

Magari mi sanno dire qualcosa.

Hanno voluto sapere l'output di tale comando:

qdbus org.kde.KWin /KWin supportInformation

E io glielo'ho postato.

Vediamo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare l'url del bug per favore? Giusto per curiosita'

----------

## Maxxx

https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?bug_status=UNCONFIRMED&bug_status=CONFIRMED&bug_status=NEEDSINFO&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=REOPENED&email1=france74%40libero.it&emailassigned_to1=1&emailreporter1=1&emailtype1=exact&field0-0-0=bug_status&field0-0-1=reporter&list_id=1393923&type0-0-0=notequals&type0-0-1=equals&value0-0-0=UNCONFIRMED&value0-0-1=france74%40libero.it

----------

## Maxxx

Vuole sapere l'impostazione della mia traslucenza... effetivamente se io modifico la traslucenza l'impostazione non cambia da subito, ma dopo il riavvio... potrebbe essere collegato.

----------

## Maxxx

Impostata translucenza a opaco su "finestre di dialogo" e su "menu dei pulsanti combinati", come mi hanno detto loro, e il problema è risolto.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> Impostata translucenza a opaco su "finestre di dialogo" e su "menu dei pulsanti combinati", come mi hanno detto loro, e il problema è risolto.

 

Ottimo a sapersi

----------

## Maxxx

Il mio era un bug duplicato, non mi ero accorto che qualche giorno fa un altro utente aveva avuto il mio stesso problema; avevo anche fatto una ricerca prima.

Tuttavia il problema non è stato risolto alla radice... il bug su KDE rimane, perchè comunque se non imposti la translucenza in questo modo le finestre di dialogo non si chiudono...

secondo me risolveranno il problema definitivamente su una futura patch di KDE.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> Tuttavia il problema non è stato risolto alla radice... il bug su KDE rimane, perchè comunque se non imposti la translucenza in questo modo le finestre di dialogo non si chiudono...
> 
> secondo me risolveranno il problema definitivamente su una futura patch di KDE.

 

Si ho visto, l'importante e' che ci sia un workaround se no era inutilizzabile.

----------

